# Bank charges for the over 60's......



## scuby (24 May 2006)

My parent were talking to a friend of theirs who was telling them that she had went into the bank a few months ago to query if people over 60 years of age( correct me on the age if i'm wrong) were entitled to get free bank charges, ie not paying for transactions, money transfers etc etc.
the bank said that she was correct and as she has been paying these for the last fews years she looked for a refund, and she got it... worked out at almost €600. 
my dad is going in shortly to check it out as well. can't remember if it's bank or Ireland or AIB.


----------



## Marion (25 May 2006)

Hi scuby

Bank of Ireland, AIB and Permanent TSB offer free banking to those over 60 years of age. 

Marion


----------



## roker (25 May 2006)

I looked in to this with Ulster Bank you must be over 65


----------



## Jeanne (28 May 2006)

Topical thread. I was talking with my Dad about this very subject this evening. He has a savings account and current account with BOI. However, he can only withdraw cash at BOI ATM's from the savings account.

It's very inconvenient as this is the account he uses most frequently to withdraw cash from, so he's often stuck having to go in seach of a BOI machine.

I reckon it's because he's retired and has 'free' banking that he's not given better options with the account.

Anyone know if this is the case? Is it at the bank's discretion to limit access to ATM's for pensioners?

Thanks


----------



## irishpancake (29 May 2006)

roker said:
			
		

> I looked in to this with Ulster Bank you must be over 65



But Ulster Bank now offer fee-free banking to all Current Account customers, as per [broken link removed], from their web-site.

This account could be used as a feeder to Rabo or Northern Rock, for a reasonable return on savings.

AFAIK, there would be no transaction fees applicable in this scenario.


----------



## justsally (29 May 2006)

Jeanne,

Hi.  Does your dad ever get a statement from B.O.I., indicating what type of account he actually has.  I've just extracted this from the BOI site.   

*16.0 THE CARD16.1 *
*The Card may be used in conjunction with the Cardholder's Personal Identification Number ("PIN") at the counter in any Bank of Ireland branch that provides cash services and in any Bank of Ireland '365 Cash' Automated Teller Machine ("ATM"). *

This applies to everyone.   

Cheers

Justsally


----------



## irishpancake (29 May 2006)

> *and in any Bank of Ireland '365 Cash' Automated Teller Machine ("ATM"). *



does this not mean just BoI ATM's, meaning Jeanne's Dad still has to go in search of that elusive machine.


----------



## justsally (29 May 2006)

Irishpancake


What I'm saying is that, it has nothing to do with the fact that her dad is retired or on free banking as Jeanne believed.   Maybe someone else with a Banking 365 card can enlighten us. 

Justsally


----------



## Jeanne (29 May 2006)

That's interesting. Thanks for the info.
It's a saving's account he (Dad) was referring to when he said he could only withdraw from BOI ATM's. That's daft, isn't it!
So I just assumed that because he's retired and over 65 (free banking) that this was the reason he doesn't have a broader ATM option.

But perhaps this limited ATM facilty applies to all BOI savings accounts?

I'm curious now. Think I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## irishpancake (30 May 2006)

hey justsally:

Just to quote Jeanne, from her original post



> He has a savings account and current account with BOI. However, he can only withdraw cash at BOI ATM's from the savings account.



What i pointed out was that her Dad was already able to withdraw from his *savings* account from a BoI ATM only.

I think she is looking for a facility which would allow him to withdraw from any ATM. 

Your post just confirmed that withdrawals from his savings can only be made from a BoI ATM. Hence the need to hunt down the nearest BoI ATM


----------



## scuby (31 May 2006)

irishpancake said:
			
		

> But Ulster Bank now offer fee-free banking to all Current Account customers, as per [broken link removed], from their web-site.
> 
> alot of the banks are now offering the "no fees" banking, but afaik, you have to use the online banking, and make 3 transactions per quarter, i may be corrected on this but i think this is how bank of ireland work it.
> 
> ...


----------

